# Sailors on the Seas of Fate - OOC



## Lorthanoth (Nov 25, 2007)

EDit: see last post for recruitment blurb.

Well, here it is - the OOC thread!

The characters:
Nac Mac Feegle - Esteban the duskblade/swashbuckler (Belcadiz)
Shayuri - Anemone the cleric (Nimean)
Wik - Zariv the abjurer (Imarr)
Redclaw - Theon Marinatos the rogue/sorcerer (Minroan) - checked and good to go
Wysiwyg - Artemis the swashbuckler/fighter (Minroan)

Character creation rules:

5th Level (yes I bumped it up!)
32pt build
Max HPs at 1st level; for each level after that, roll for HPs and if less than the average, take the average instead.
9000gp to spend (I don't have Magic Item Compendium [aka The Players' Department Store ], so you'll have to provide details of any bling from there)
Upon completion of the character, you'll each receive a bonus background feat.

*Variant rules used - from Unearthed Arcana or the Online d20 SRD*

Flaws 
Traits 
Armour as DR 
Defence bonus (we'll use the version whereby if you use armour, it replaces the class defence bonus)
Action points 
Magic rating 
Themed summoning list 
Item familiars 
Weapon groups

*House Rules*

Undead are subject to critical hits
Monte Cook's DR rules
NO sunrods, tindertwigs, everburning torches etc etc - I just don't like all that cheap alchemy stuff. AKA the "you kids have it too easy nowadays bah humbug" rule.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 25, 2007)

Yippie!!!
I just modified my PC's stats.
Artemis is now a Swashbuckler 3rd/Fighter 1st/Ranger 1st.
Probably became a ranger during his jungle expeditions.

Quickies:
1. How do I hide something in this editor (I want to hide the calculations)?
2. Lorthanoth, who chooses the bonus feat?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 25, 2007)

Theon Marinatos 

[sblock=Character Sheet] Male Human, Rogue 4th/Sorcerer 1st 
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Age: 19
Appearance: 5’7”, 153Lb. Close-cropped dark hair, piercing green eyes. 

Statistics
Str: 12 (+1) (4 points)
Dex: 16 (+3) (8 points, +1 from level)
Con: 14 (+2) (6 points)
Int: 14 (+2) (6 points)
Wis: 10 (+0) (2 points)
Cha: 14 (+1) (6 points)

Hit Points: 
Armor Class: *18* (10 Base, + 4 Defence bonus, +3 Dex, +1 deflection)  touch 18, flat footed 15(18) (Uncanny Dodge)
Initiative: +3 (+3 Dex)
BAB: +2
Grapple: +3
Speed: 30ft 
Action Points: 7

Saves
Fort: +4 (1 base, +2 CON, +1 Cloak)
Reflex: +8 (4 base, +3 DEX, +1 Cloak)
Will: +4 (3 base, +0 WIS, +1 Cloak)

Melee
Rapier  +7 (Base +3, Dex +3, MW +1), 1d6+1, 18-20/x2 
Dagger +7 (Base +3, Dex +3, MW +1), 1d4+1, 19-20/x2 

Ranged
Light Crossbow  +6 (Base +3, Dex +3), 1d8, 19-20/x2
Dagger +7 (Base +3, Dex +3, MW +1), 1d4+1, 19-20/x2

Feats
Weapon finesse (1st)
Dodge (Human)
Mobility (3rd)

Special Abilities
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap Sense +1
Uncanny Dodge (can't be caught flat-footed)

Skills
Appraise: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 INT)
Balance: +11 (6 Ranks, +3 DEX, +2 Synergy)
Climb: +7 (6 Ranks, +1 STR)
Diplomacy: +5 (4 Ranks, +2 CHA, -1 Suspicious)
Disable Device: +11 (7 Ranks, +2 INT, +2 Arcane Thieves Tools)
Hide: +9 (6 Ranks, +3 DEX)
Knowledge(Arcana): +3 (1 Rank, +2 INT)
Move Silently: +9 (6 Ranks, +3 DEX)
Open Lock: +12 (7 Ranks, +3 DEX, +2 Arcane Thieves Tools)
Prefession(merchant): +2 (2 Ranks, +0 WIS)
Sense Motive: +3 (3 Ranks, +0 WIS, +1 Suspicious)
Spellcraft: +6 (4 Ranks, +2 INT) (+2 synergy to decipher scrolls)
Swim: +7 (6 Ranks, +1 STR)
Search: +10 (7 Ranks, +2 INT, +1 Nearsighted) (+5 to find secret doors, traps, etc. from Goggles of Minute Seeing)
Spot: (+0 WIS, -1 Nearsighted)
Tumble: +12 (7 Ranks, +3 DEX, +2 Acrobat Boots)
Use Magic Device: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 CHA)

Traits
Nearsighted
Suspicious

Weapon Groups
Basic Weapons
Light blades
Crossbows

Magical Items
Cloak of Prot +1 (1000gp)
Ring of Protection +1 (2000gp)
Acrobat Boots (900 gp)
Arcane Thieve's Tools (1400gp)
Goggles of Minute Seeing (1250gp)
Cloak of Preotection +1 (1000gp)
Total: 7550gp

Weapons
MW Rapier (320gp)
MW Dagger (302gp)
2 Daggers (4gp)
Light Crossbow (35gp)
20 Bolts (1gp)
Total: 662gp

Equipment 
Backpack (2gp)
Bedroll (1sp) 
Flint & steel (1gp)
Oil x5 (5sp)   
Signal whistle (8sp)  
Caltrops (1gp)
Map/Scroll Case (1gp)
4 sheets paper (1gp 6sp)
Waterskin (1gp)
vial of ink (8gp)
inkpen (1sp)
Bullseye Lantern (12gp)
3 pints oil (3sp)
Whetstone (1cp)
Total: 29gp, 4sp, 1cp

Languages Known
Minroan
Common
Nimean

Money
Gold: 867
Silver: 5
Copper: 9

Magic Rating:  2  Spells Per Day:  5/3+1
Spells Known 
0- _Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand_
1-_Shocking Grasp, Reduce Person _ [/sblock]
[sblock=Acrobat Boots]
+2 competence bonus on Tumble checks.
3 charges per day, usable with a swift command.  One charge=+10' move for one round
Two charges=+15' move for one round
Three charges=+20' move for one round [/sblock]
[sblock=Arcane Thieve's Tools]
+2 circumstance bonus on Disable Device and Open Lock checks.
Can expend an arcane spell or spell slot of 1st level or higher to gain a +5 competence bonus on either a Disable Device check or an Open Lock check begun before the end of that turn. [/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 25, 2007)

Please tell me how you did it (hiding your info behind the Show button).
Pretty please.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 26, 2007)

(Bracket)sblock=(your title here) (Close bracket)
Type away
(Bracket)/sblock (Close Bracket)


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 26, 2007)

[sblock=Thank You]
Yes, Yes, Yes!
Ahhhhhh.
[/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 26, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei*

*Artemis Marsei*

*Male Human, Swashbuckler 3rd/Fighter 1st/Ranger 1st * 
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Age: 20
Appearance: 6’2, 200Lb. Shoulder length blond hair and green eyes. 

*Statistics*
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 18 (+4) [+1 from level; +2 gloves]
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 10 (+0)

*Hit Points:* 50 
*Armor Class:* 22, touch 21, flat footed 10 
*Initiative:* +8 
*BAB:* +4
*Grapple:* +6
*Speed:* 30ft 
[sblock=]
*Hit Points:* 50 (10+3d10+1d8+10 CON)
*Armor Class:* 22, touch 21, flat footed 1 (10 Base, +7 Defence bonus, +4 Dex, +1 dodge)
*Initiative:* +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
[/sblock]
*Saves*
  Fort: +10  
Reflex: +9  
  Will:  +3  
[sblock=]
  Fort: +10  (7 base, +2 CON, +1 Cloak)
Reflex: +9  (3 base, +4 DEX, +1 Cloak, +1 Grace)
  Will:  +3  (1 base, +1 WIS, +1 Cloak)
[/sblock]
*Melee
Rapier (right hand)* +9, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2 
*Short sword (left hand)* +9, 1d6+3, 19-20/x2
*Long Bow* +9, 1d8+2, 20/x2, 110ft
[sblock=]
*Rapier (right hand)* 
Attack: +9 (Base +5, Dex +4, MW +1, Weapon group focus +1, -2 Two weapon fighting style)
Damage: 1d6+4, 18-20/x2 (1d6, +2 Str, +2 Insightful strilke)
*Short sword (left hand)* 
Attack: +9 (Base +5, Dex +4, MW +1, Weapon group focus +1, -2 Two weapon fighting style)
Damage: 1d6+3, 19-20/x2 (1d6, +1 Str, +2 Insightful strilke)
*Short Bow*
Attack: +9 (base +5, Dex +4)
Damage: 1d8, 20/x2, 110ft
[/sblock]

*Feats*
Weapon finesse, Improved initiative, Weapon focus (light blades), Dodge, Two weapon fighting style, Track 
Bonus Feat?
[sblock=]
1st. Improved initiative, Weapon focus (light blades), Weapon finesse (swashbuckler free)
3rd. Dodge
4th. Two weapon fighting style
5th. Track
[/sblock]
*Special Abilities*
Grace +1
Insightful strike
1st favorite enemy (humans)
Wild empathy

*Skills*
Balance: +10 
Climb: +8 
Diplomacy: +8
Hide: +11 
Jump: +8 
Move Silently: +11 
Sense Motive: +7 
Swim: +7 
Search: +8 
Survival: +8 (Track +10)
[sblock=]
Balance: +10 (6 Ranks, +4 DEX)
Climb: +8 (6 Ranks, +2 STR)
Diplomacy: +8 (6 Ranks, +0 CHA, +2 Sense motive)
Hide: +11 (7 Ranks, +4 DEX)
Jump: +8 (6 Ranks, +2 STR)
Move Silently: +11 (7 Ranks, +4 DEX)
Sense Motive: +7 (6 Ranks, +1 WIS)
Swim: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 STR)
Search: +8 (6 Ranks, +2 INT)
Survival: +8 (7 Ranks, +1 WIS, +2 on tracking due to search)
[/sblock]
*Languages*
Common, Minroan, Nimean, Ispan, Thanegi 

*Weapon Groups*
Light blades
Heavy blades
Slings & Thrown
Bows

*Magical Items*
Handy Haversack (2000gp)
Cloak of Prot +1  (1000gp)
Healing Belt (750gp)
Gloves of dexterity (4000gp)
Continual flame cast on necklace (50gp)
_Total: 7800gp_

*Weapons*
MW Rapier (320gp)
MW Short sword (310gp)
Long bow, composite (300gp)
Quiver, Arrows(40) (2gp)
_Total: 1032gp_

*Equipment (all in haversack)*
Bedroll (1sp)
Winter blanket (5sp)
Crowbar (2gp)
Fishhook x5 (5sp)
Flint & steel (1gp)
Grappling hook (1gp)
Hammer (5sp)
Oil x5 (5sp)
Piton x5 (5sp)
Pot, iron (5sp)
Rope, hemp (1gp)
Signal whistle (8sp)
Soap x 5 (25sp)
Tent (10gp)
_Total: 21.3gp_

*Food (all in haversack)*
Rations, trail x30 (15gp)
Waterskin x10 (10gp)
Bread loafs x5 (1sp)
Cheese, ½lb (1sp)
Ale, gallon (8sp)
_Total: 26gp_

*Money*
Gold: 145
Silver: 17

*Background*
At the age of twelve, Artemis was orphaned from his parents who died in the plague that wiped out one in six people on the isle of Dacia (Venician culture, member of the Merchant League of Minros). From that time onwards, Artemis had to care for himself. He joined the Black Swan as a cabin boy and studied the life of a mercenary. At the age of eighteen, he joined a group of adventurers. It is here that he discovered his true calling.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 26, 2007)

A few questions:

Firstly, for magic characteristic, would duskblade be a full progression class or a 1/2 progression?  It falls almost squarely between the two 'standard' progressions, giving full caster level (like Bard, Sorcerer, Wizard, etc.), but only up to 5th level spells - while bards get 6th and every lower magic variant (paladins, hexblades, etc.) only get up to 4th.  To compound the confusion, they actually get even more spells per day than sorcerers.  So I'm just totally confused as to which column to use.

Secondly: For armor not stacking with class defense bonus: does armor still grant the DR? (And if not, would anyone ever wear armor?)

Thirdly: What are Monte Cook's DR rules?


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 26, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> A few questions:
> Secondly: For armor not stacking with class defense bonus: does armor still grant the DR? (And if not, would anyone ever wear armor?)




I think I can answer this one.
Here's a quote from Unearthed Arcana about Class Defense:
"A character wearing armor gains his armor bonus (including any enhancement to that bonus) *or his defense bonus—whichever is higher*—but not both."

You would use the class defense bonus if it's greater then your armor bonus and still be entitled to DR benefits. For exaple: in your case, the duskblade gets a +7 defense bonus.
If he wears, say splint mail (armour bonus +6), he'll use the +7 defense bonus but still get a +3 for DR.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 26, 2007)

wysiwyg - I'm going to give you each a special background feat. Oh and as Mr Nice Guy DM (for the moment anyway) you should buy a ranged weapon of some kind. You'll thank me later.   

Sorry to contradict you, but as I said in the initial thread we're going to be ruling that armour bonus *replaces* class defense bonus, and you keep the DR.  

Monte's DR redux - basically, a powerful magic weapon will trump special materials. 

My instinct would be to say use Column A for duskblade progression.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.

You mentioned that the duskblade uses column A. Isn't he proficient with all armor types?
Now just to be clear, what effect does a duskblade get for wearing say, full plate?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 26, 2007)

I would say that the duskblde is comparable to the druid in power, and would be unfairly nerfed by putting it in Column B. Armour prof doesn't come into it really. It's spell progression that matters, and that would be drastically reduced if Column B were used.

Column A it is. 

A duskblade wearing full plate will always incur a spell failure chance no matter what class level he is because full plate is heavy armour.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry, I made myself misunderstood.
I meant what does a duskblade (or anyone else for that matter) get as far as AC & DR for wearing full plate?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 26, 2007)

The same as anyone else - character class has no bearing on the AC and DR of armour. Full plate would be +4 AC and DR 4/- http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/adventuring/armorAsDamageReduction.htm


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 27, 2007)

So what column do duskblades use for class defense bonus?  They get proficiency with all armor, but they can only cast in certain types without spell failure.  Maybe make their column based on what level of armor they can cast in (a combination of class level and whether or not they take the Battle Caster feat).


----------



## Wik (Nov 27, 2007)

Complete:

```
[B]Name:[/B] Zariv Morandr
[B]Class:[/B] Abjurer 5
[B]Race:[/B] Low Imarran (Human)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None
[b]Action Points:[/b] 7

[B]Str:[/B] 8  -1 (0p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 18 (5d4+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] None
[B]Int:[/B] 19 +4 (16p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] No
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4*    +0    +1    +0    +0    +3    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14
+3 Class Defence to AC added
* MAge Armour Added

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +1    +1    +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +1    +1    +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +2    +1    +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]

Quarterstaff		  -1     1d6-1      20x2
  Double Attack main hand -5     
      Off hand            -9
Note: -2 on all Melee Attacks (added)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Low Imarran, High Imarran, Infernal, Abyssal

[B]Abilities:[/B] Summon Familiar, Bonus Wizard Feats, Spells
Barred Schools: Enchantment, Illusion.

[B]Feats:[/B] Scribe Scroll (bonus), Spell Focus (Conjuration), Spell Focus (Abjuration)
Augment Summoning, Sudden Extend 1/day, Alertness (Bonus from Familiar)
Heighten Spell, Proficiency (Basic Weapons Only)
Bonus Feat:  Wild Talent (Precognition 1/day)

[b]Traits:[/b]Absent Minded (-1 Spot & Listen; +1 all knowledge checks)
[b]Flaws:[/b] Murky-Eyed (when fighting a foe with concealment, roll twice, take worst result)
Non-combatant (-2 on all melee attacks)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X

Concentrate 		   8	+1	    +9
Decipher Script		   4	+4	    +8
Knowledge (Arcana)	   7	+4      +1  +12	
KNowledge (Dungeoneering)  4	+4	+1  +9
Knowledge (Geography)      4	+4	+1  +9
Knowledge (History)	   4	+4	+1  +9
Knowledge (Local)	   3	+4	+1  +8
Knowledge (Nobility)	   4	+4	+1  +9
KNowledge (The Planes)	   3	+4	+1  +8
Knowledge (Religion)	   3	+4	+1  +8
Precognition (off Wis)	   2.0	+2	    +4
Listen			   0	+2	-1  +1
Spellcraft                 8    +4	    +12
Spot			   0	+2	-1  +1

[B]Equipment:               Cost  	Weight[/B]

Wand of Magic Missile
    (50 Charges, CL 5th) 3,750gp   	0  lb
Potion Cure Moderate
    (2d8+3)		 350 GP		0  lb
Cloak of Resistance +1   1,000 GP	1  lb
Elemental Gem (Fire)	 2,250 GP	0  lb
Backpack		 2 gp		2  lb
Spell Component Pouch	 5 GP		1  lb
Spellbook		 -		10 lb
2 100 GP Pearls

Scrolls:
Knock (CL 3rd)
Summon Monster III (CL 5th)


1st: 9; 2nd: 7; 3rd: 5

[b]SPELLS KNOWN[/b]
oth: all 0th Level Spells
1st:  (Abjuration)
   Alarm
   Deflect, Lesser (PHB 2; Immediate Action, +2 AC)
   Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law
      (Conjuration)
   Kelgore's Fire Bolt (5d6 fire; DC 16 for half)
   Mage Armour
      (Others)
   Enlarge Person
   Expeditious Retreat
   Identify
   Ray of Enfeeblement

2nd:    (Abjuration)
   Protection from Arrows
   Resist Energy
       (Conjuration)
   Cloud of Knives (PHB 2; 5 knives, +9, 1d6+2
   Glitterdust
   Summon Monster II
       (Others)
   Bull's Strength
   Glitterdust

3rd: 	(Abjuration)
   Dispel Magic
   Explosive Runes
   	(Conjuration)
   Summon Monster III
   	(Others)
   Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
   Haste
 

[B]Total Weight:[/B]14 lb      [B]Money:[/B] 0 gp 0 sp 0 cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               0-26   27-53   54-80   160   400

[B]Age:[/B] 28 years old
[B]Height:[/B] 5'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] One is brown, other is milky white
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Very Pale, and pockmarked
```

So, regarding spells.  Can I use Spell Compendium... or, what books are available to me?

Also, I was thinking it'd be cool if Zariv's eye granted a magic power of some sort.  maybe a custom magic item that had a see invisibility or limited True Sight ability (I'd totally pay GP for that!).  As for his Item Familiar - I haven't figured it out (though I could kill two birds with one stone and make the item familiar his eye!).

Edit - scratch that.  Item Familiar is lamer than I remember.  I might swap the feat out for something else.  Can I use Sudden Extend or something, from Comp. Arcane?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 27, 2007)

Class defense bonus is based on armour profiency, spellcasting has no bearing on it, so they would use Column D.

Wik - I don't have Spell Compendium so you'd have to write out the whole spell for me, but I have Complete Adventurer, and PHB II, Manual of the Planes (can't remember what spells are in all of those, if at all). You can use Sudden Extend 9as I can access the description of that feat at Crystalkeep.

I do have an idea for a bonus feat for you that would play into the idea of a 'magic eye' as well as being kind of Moorcockian in its execution.

[sblock=Wik]Your bonus feat would be Wild Talent - Precognition, which enables you to see the future; you can buy the Precognition skill as a cc skill, or if you don't want to spend skill ranks in it, it can be used untrained as a Wis check. As well as that, I can also just determine that Zariv receives a vision spontaneously. Maybe he wears a patch over his 'magic eye' so that when he lifts it, he can 'see' the future.[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, here's my character, Esteban Ignacio Lopez de Arriortua y Lucientes, a pirate duskblade from Belcadiz (if the name wasn't a giveaway).  The non-core feats I've used are: Shield Specialization (PHB2): +1 to the bonus of a shield.  Battlecaster Offense (Complete Mage): +1 on the first attack roll to hit a target damaged by a spell last round, +1 to save DC of first spell against a target damaged with a weapon last round.

[sblock=Character sheet]
Esteban Ignacio Lopez de Arriortua y Lucientes 
Male Human (Belcadiz) Duskblade 3/Swashbuckler 2
Alignment: CG
Height: 5' 6''
Weight: 129lbs
Age: 23
XP: 10,000

Str: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Dex: 16 (+3) [8 points, +1 level]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Int: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Cha: 14 (+2) [6 points]

Racial Abilities:  Bonus Feat, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill points/level past first.

Class Abilities:  Weapon Finesse, Arcane Attunement, Armored Caster (light), Combat Casting, Channel Spell

Hit Dice: 1d10+3d8+4
HP: 32/32
AC: 20 (+7 armor, +3 Dex), 17 flat-footed, 20 touch, +1 vs single target
Init: +5 (+3 Dex, +2 Born Duelist)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
 Fortitude +7 [+6 base, +1 Con]
 Reflex +5 [+1 base, +3 Dex, +1 Grace]
 Will +3 [+3 base, +0 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +5/+5
 Attack: Rapier +10 [1d8, 18-20/x2], +1 to hit if I damage target with a spell previously
 Attack: Channeled Shocking Grasp +10 [4d6+1 (3d6 lightning), 18-20/x2], +3 to hit a target in metal armor, +2d6 lightning damage if Arcanist's Gloves are used.

Skills :
 Balance +7 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, -1 AC)
 Bluff +9 (5 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Born Duelist)
 Concentration +5 (4 ranks, +1 Con), +9 casting defensively
 Diplomacy +7 (5 ranks, +2 Cha)
 Escape Artist +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
 Jump +6 (5 ranks, +0 Str, -1 AC, +2 Synergy)
 Perform: Violin +5 (6 CC ranks, +2 Cha)
 Sense Motive +7 (7 ranks, +0 Wis)
 Spellcraft +10 (7 ranks, +3 Int)
 Swim +3 (5 ranks, +0 Str, -2 AC)
 Tumble +9 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, -1 AC, +2 Synergy)

Weapon Group Proficiencies:
Basic
Light Blades
Heavy Blades
Slings and Thrown Weapons
Exotic Weapons

Feats:
Born Duelist (Bonus Feat)
Weapon Finesse (Swashbuckler Bonus)
Combat Casting (Duskblade Bonus)
Weapon Focus: Rapier (1st)
Dodge (Human Bonus)
Battlecaster Offense (3rd level)

Languages: Common, Ispan, Minroan, Nimean

Equipment:
+1 Cold Iron Rapier (4,400gp)
Lesser Crystal of Arcane Steel in Rapier (2,000gp)
Arcanist's Gloves (500gp)
Empowered Spellshard: Shocking Grasp (1,500gp)

Money: 600gp

Esteban's sword was passed down to him by the captain of the first ship he fought aboard, and he was told it would serve him well against any strange creatures of the depths he might run into - since then Esteban has found it quite effective at dealing with the occasional nature spirit or demon that took exception to him.  Mounted in the basket hilt is a small crystal given to him by the weather-wizard that first trained him, which amplifies the magic he channels through his sword.

Around his neck he wears another crystal, this one in a the stylized shape of three intertwining bolts of lightning, and on his hands he wears gloves that on first glance appear to be simple duelist's gloves, but on closer examination are covered in minute arcane runes.

Spells Known (5/4): Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Ray of Frost, Touch of Fatigue.  Shocking Grasp, True Strike, Swift Expeditious Retreat, Kelgore's Firebolt.

Spells per Day: 5/5

Quote: “There's no substitute for a quick mind and a quicker blade.”

Background: Esteban is the wayward son of a noble from Belcadiz who was captured by pirates when he was a young boy of 12.  When he found out two months later that he was being ransomed back to his family, he enlisted the help of a sympathetic deckhand and escaped overboard, determined not to go back to what he considered the most boring possible life imaginable.  From there Esteban made his way along, first as a cabin boy and then as a deckhand.  He apprenticed himself briefly to the weather wizard of the ship he served on, but quickly decided that musty books were possibly just as boring as nobility, and returned to his sword practice.  Despite his impatience, he found that between the lessons he'd taken and his naturally quick mind he had developed an aptitude for working small bits of magic into his swordplay.

Personality: Esteban is a bubbly, outgoing young man with a fiery temper and a short memory for grudges.  He's quick to challenge others, and just as quick afterwards to buy them a drink and swap stories.  He tends to consider pretty much any pursuit besides the blade a little inferior, and perhaps a bit silly, but he supposes someone has to do them.







[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 28, 2007)

As I mentioned in the previous thread... there are no thinblades and lightblades. No elves around to make them. ANd no, I'm not going to just rename them.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 28, 2007)

So, emm, when do I get my magical ultimate feat? Maybe something along the lines of: anyone I don't like must make a Fort save DC200 or die horribly, useable 5 times/day/level. Sound's reasonably god good no?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm still deciding what to give some people... and we need the rest of the PCs before we can begin in earnest.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

Arr...sorry for delay. Catching up after break mostly, with a liberal dose of reading up on the variant rules involved. 

Should have her posted this evening.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 28, 2007)

No worries 

Not as many variant rules as the Death in Freeport game though


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 28, 2007)

Right, forgot about that.  Guess I can switch to Rapier/Shortsword.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2007)

Hah! No, but I was already in Voadam's Wildwood game, so I had some previous experience with his. 

Here's the update:

[sblock=Anemone]*Anemone*
Female Human (Nimean) Cleric 5
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Age: 20
Languages: Common, Nimean, Aquan, Auran
Appearance: Anemone is a young woman with long, wild, windswept black hair that she often keeps in tight braids or buns to keep it under control and clear sea-blue eyes framed in a perfect oval face, as tan as the rest of her from many years under the sun on the open sea. When not wearing the long, flowing blue-white toga that is a Nimean priestesses official raiment, she alternates between a rather conservative blue long tunic and breeches, or a much less conservative halter and loose baggy pants. She is always barefoot while on ship regardless of her whims though, and she is never without a thin but strong shirt of "windkissed steel," mithril to most, for additional protection.

Statistics
Str: 8 (-1)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 17 (+3)
Cha: 14 (+2)

Hit Points: 38
Armor Class: 18 (10 + 2 dex + 5 armor +1 deflection)
Initiative: +2
BAB: +3
Grapple: +2
Speed: 30ft

Saves
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8

Melee
Ranged: +6 atk, 1d8+1 dmg, magic xbow

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot
1 Spell Focus: Conjuration
3 Precise Shot

Special Abilities
Turn Undead
Rebuke Air, Turn Earth
Rebuke Water, Turn Fire
Domains: Air, Water
Spontaneous Casting: Positive Energy

Skills 32
Concentration (Con) +10 (8 ranks + 2 Con)
Diplomacy (Cha) +5 (3 ranks +2 Cha)
Heal (Wis) +10 (5 ranks + 3 Wis + 2 item)
Knowledge (religion) (Int) +6 (5 ranks + 1 Int)
Knowledge (the planes) (Int) +5 (4 ranks + 1 Int)
Profession (Sailor) (Wis) +6 (3 ranks + 3 Wis)
Speak Language (4 ranks)

Spellcasting (Cleric CL 4, DC 13+lvl)
Prepared:
0: Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Purify Food/Water, Light
1: Divine Favor, Doom, Shield of Faith, Bless
Domain: Obscuring Mist
2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, Sound Burst
Domain: Wind Wall
3: Summon Monster III, Prayer
Domain: Water Breathing

Weapon Groups
Basic
Crossbows
Spears/Lances

Magical Items
Vest of Resistance +1, 1000
Healing Belt, 750

Weapons
+1 light crossbow, +6 atk, 1d8+1 dmg, 80', 4lbs, 2335

Armor
Mithril Chain Shirt +1, AC +5, ACP 0, Max Dex +6, 10lbs, 1100gp

Equipment

Money 815

Background

Anemone was born in a small Nimean village on a small island that is far enough north to have cold snaps in winter, but not so far that summer lacks heat. As such, extreme weather was not uncommon, and thus the level of frantic devotion to Nimea was high. Even so, Anemone following the priesthood was in spite of that rather than because of it. She always followed a perverse streak that urged her to reject the dictates of authority and seek her own way. This led her to no end of trouble, but it also lead her to a personal calling from the Goddess.

Following her religious experience (details to come, perhaps in play), Anemone journeyed to the main island to study in the great temple itself. Even here though, in service to the goddess she had devoted herself to, Anemone's penchant for disobedience led to difficulties. Only the obvious favor of Nimea, as expressed by her continued ability to draw on the goddesses miracles, saved her from expulsion from the order. Instead, it was decided that the priestess be sent on a long, solo 'sabbatical.' It was understood that this was a sort of exile. She was not defrocked, but was expected to find her own way...neither limited to the temple's usual mandates, nor able to draw on the explicit support of the temple for any but circumstances she could demonstrate affected the order as a whole, not just herself.

As a priestess of the goddess of the sea and storm, Anemone had no problem finding crew positions on ships, and was more than happy to spend the next several years on one ship or another, bringing the blessings of her goddess to the voyage at hand....serving freighters, passenger ships, and of course renegades and rogues of all stripes.[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 29, 2007)

Bonus feats:

[sblock=Anemone] *Stormheart* - The sea is in your blood. You are no stranger to sea chases and blood on the decks. *Benefit:* Gain +2 bonus on Balance and Profession (sailor) checks. You ignore any hampered movement penalties for fighting on pitching or slippery decks, and gain a +1 dodge bonus to AC during any fight that takes place on board a ship.[/sblock]

[sblock=Artemis] *Bullheaded* - Your stubbornness and determination is reknowned. You are exceptionally headstrong and difficult to sway from your intended course. *Benefit:* You receive a +1 bonus on Will saves and +2 bonus on Intimidate checks.[/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 29, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Bonus feats:
> 
> [sblock=Artemis] *Bullheaded* - Your stubbornness and determination is reknowned. You are exceptionally headstrong and difficult to sway from your intended course. *Benefit:* You receive a +1 bonus on Will saves and +2 bonus on Intimidate checks.[/sblock]





Intimidate is not one of the skills that I've developed, or intend to develop. Is it not possible to get a +2 on one of the skills that I already have (or better how about getting plain Iron Will since my will save is pretty weak)?


----------



## Wik (Nov 29, 2007)

I really like that presience idea.  I'll change some things around to accomadate it.  But I think Zariv still won't wear an eyepatch - it seems too "piratey" to it.  I think he'll just have an eye that's completely milked-over, and when he "sees" with it, it fires with infernal light.  Finishing him up right now, btw.


----------



## Wik (Nov 29, 2007)

Alright.  Zariv is up.  I'm liking how he's looking - a sullen caster with a few light combat spells.  Primarily, though, he'll be a "buffer" in play, as well as summoning allies and providing a few defensive spells.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's The Sailors' Gallery - post your PC there when I've checked him/her out and given the thumbs-up. They're all great backgrounds and very interesting builds - we even have violin player!

[sblock=Redclaw]Bonus feat - *Mercantile background* -*Benefit* +2 to all Appraise checks and +2 bonus in a Craft or Profession skill of your choice. 

Theon is good to go; he can now be posted in the gallery along with his background. Remember that for range duration, and other effects of his spells he counts as a 2nd level caster thanks to his Rogue levels. Nice characterful magic items as well.[/sblock]

[sblock=Nac Mac Feegle] - Esteban's feat - *Born Duelist* - Among your people, bloody duels are a common way of solving disputes or avenging insults. You have had to develop a quick wit, a quick blade, or both to survive. *Benefit:* +2 on Diplomacy checks and +2 bonus on initiative checks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Wik] - *Wild Talent - Precognition* - you can take Precognition as a cross class skill
*
Precognition (Wis)*
may be used untrained

You can get glimpses into the future, not necessarily accurate. The future can be changed by actions in the present. This skill can used in three ways:

Active Precognition
You can attempt to see the future of a person of object. You must be able to see or touch the subject. Requires full round action and a skill check.

Spontaneous Visions
At GM's discretion the power may activate when you are in contact with a subject with strong 'vibes'. Skill check required.

Danger Sense
Whenever you would normally be surprised in combat, you can make a DC 15 Precognition check. If you succeed you are not surprised.

*Special:* You can take 10 but not take 20 on a check

*Strain:* (this is the amount of non-lethal damage you take when you make a Precog check, whether the power is successful or not) Active use 9, spontaneous 1, danger sense 0[/sblock]

[sblock=wsyiwyg] - Iron Will is a bit bland as a bonus feat, my aim is to give you characterful non-core feats. How about - *Strong Soul* You are made of stern stuff indeed; you are able to resist the pull of powers that would drain your soul - +1 bonus to Fort and Will saves; against death effects, energy drain, and ability drain, this bonus increases to+3.[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 1, 2007)

If people want to make their weapons cold iron or silver or whatever I have no objections to this. Just thought I would clarify that.

[sblock=Nac Mac feegle]You'll need to change his weapons to rapier and shortsword (if that's what you want to go for) put in his action points, and provide some details for his magic items please. Then he'll be all set! [/sblock]

[sblock=Wik] - Mage Armour grants an armour bonus, so this doesn't stack with the class defense bonus. It grants an AC bonus of +2 and a DR of 2/- rather than a +4 armour bonus. So without mage armour, his AC would be 14, and with it his AC would be 13 and he would gain DR 2/-. 

Summoning list
Zariv
Summon I
Anarchic dire rat	CN
Fiendish hawk	LE
Fiendish monstrous spider, Small	CE

Summon II
Fiendish monstrous spider, Medium	CE
Fiendish snake, Medium viper	CE
Lemure (devil)	LE
Anarchic wolf	CN

Summon III 
Dretch (demon)	CE
Fiendish snake, Large viper	CE
Hell hound	LE
Fiendish snake, constrictor	LE

Anarchic creature template [/sblock]

[sblock=Shayuri]
You just need to rejig AC and include DR and Action Points and it looks like Anemone is good to go!

Anemone's Summons list
Summon I
Hawk (air) N
Porpoise (water template) N
Octopus (water) N
Merfolk (extraplanar) N

Summon II
Eagle (air template) N
Squid (water template) N
Shark, medium (water) N
Nixie (extraplanar) N

Summon III
Elemental, Small (air or water) N
Shark, large (water) N
Triton (extraplanar) NG

Air element creature and water element creature templates  [/sblock]

[sblock=wysiwyg]I made a blunder calculating skill points and forgot that you'd bought a language with 1 of them; so if you saw the earlier message please disregard it. You need to put in his action points and then Artemis is good to go for the Rogues' Gallery thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

Yee! Thankee!

Oh, just to make sure...I was/am considering the Thaumaturge prestige class...egad! A core PRC! She could start that PrC as soon as next level I believe. Is that okay?

Also looking at the Spontaneous Summoning feat from Complete Divine for level 6.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 1, 2007)

Doesn't the Thaumaturgist need to be able to cast lesser planar ally? She wouldn't be able to cast that until she was a Level 7 Cleric... unless there's another PrC you're thinking of? And also.. gosh I do sound like I'm being a negative nancy here... Spontaneous Summoner requires you to already be able to cast Summon Nature's Ally. Sorry!

Don't forget your bonus feat in the RG thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

Hmm!

For some reason I thought it only required Knowledge: Nature! Well shucks.

Thanks for the save though! And yer right about Thaumaturge. I meant 7th level...that one I knew about, just temporarily spaced on.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2007)

I switched the thinblade for a rapier and dropped TWF for Dodge (in case I make it to 7th and want to take Duelist).  Replaced the cost of the +1 shortsword with making the rapier cold iron (+2000 to the cost of enchantments).


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 1, 2007)

OK cool. You've still got plenty of cash left, so feel free to spend more. And let me know what all your fancy doo-dads are... I don't know what any of your magic items are at all


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> OK cool. You've still got plenty of cash left, so feel free to spend more. And let me know what all your fancy doo-dads are... I don't know what any of your magic items are at all




Posted in the RG with details on the items.  I actually left that money leftover on purpose - I'm sick of playing people who carry the combined wealth of several small cities on their person and yet never seem to have more than 10 gold in actual money.

HP: Sailors on the Seas of Fate: HP (Post 37) (1d8, 1d8, 1d8, 1d10=[5], [5], [3], [10])


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 1, 2007)

OK, good point - you can convert some of the cash into gems, art items etc or maybe we can go abstract with it and say that he always seems to have enough money for a given situation.

Thanks for the magic item info  - they're very potent!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2007)

There's a fair number of items that are extremely good for most duskblade builds, and I've seen enough of them on other people that I've picked up the tricks .

I'll go through the DMG and convert most of the spare gold to gems/art.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 1, 2007)

[sblock=wysiwyg] -I think Artemis has a great background and I like that you've put ranks in skills that are good for flavour, but just re-checking Artemis' skill ranks by my calculations he should have 56 skill ranks but he seems to have 62. I thought this was because he had ranger at 1st level but I can see now it was swashbuckler. As a quick fix you can either keep the skill ranks as they are and take 2HP from his total; or you can keep the HP and deduct ranks as appropriate.  His background is very evocative as well and to the point - as you can tell from Verosh's background, that's how I like them![/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 2, 2007)

Reduced his HP. 
PS: when do we REALLY start? My PC has been on deck, sword in hand and with the wind in his hair waiting for quite some time?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 2, 2007)

IC Thread 

Posting conventions:

You'll all need a colour for your characters speech and thoughts. Speech shoud be in " " marks. Thoughts should be without " " marks and in _italic_. OOC comments should be in yellow. 

As much as possible, if you can post every 48 hours at least, (more if you fancy!) and when in combat every 24 hours.

Dice rolling will be done through Invisible castle. I will sometimes roll dice for you where the result has to be a secret.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 2, 2007)

I am already in another thread using royal blue for my PC there. I'll use that the same color to avoid confusion.

Royal blue, going once for the gentlemen in the back. Are there any other bidders? Going twice....two and a half...going three times - sold to Artemis.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2007)

need any more players?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 2, 2007)

Not for this game, sorry! But if this one takes off, I might start another one with the same kind of set-up for the other people who expressed interest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2007)

Then consider me bored with real life and needing a good past time! (read as: i am requesting to be in the conceptual next game, please!)

i am active in LEW and if you ever need to get me fast, contact me at:
davidjohannes@hotmail.com

thank you in advance!!!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2007)

Er...I'm fuzzy on the PC's relationships at game start. Do we already know each other? Are we all in the same place? Eee...help!


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 2, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Er...I'm fuzzy on the PC's relationships at game start. Do we already know each other? Are we all in the same place? Eee...help!





See the first post on this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=213097


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry Shayuri, I should have posted that here first of all. Just in case....
*
Party Background*

Artemis and Anemone have served together on various ships and have made a career for themselves as mercenary help, and along with the Belcadiz blademaster Esteban have formed a tightknit team, exploring new islands, looting ancient ruins, and generally doing the things that adventurers do in a devil-may-care manner for the last year or so.

Things have taken a more serious turn of late however with the recent addition to your band of Theon. a countryman of Artemis who has a more suspicious nature than the rest, and a mysterious half-blind wizard from fabled Imarr.

Now far away from your homelands in the mysterious southern jungle realms, a new frontier, you are currently to be found in the trading port of Coral Bay...


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 3, 2007)

A note on skill checks; inspired by a commentary in the Rules Compendium (I love this book!), your PCs can be considered to be taking 10 in any non-stressful situation. Thus, with Knowledge checks, passive Listen and Spot etc, you can always just add 10 instead of rolling. Speeds things up a bit!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

I love this game already - the characters are so much fun.    We've already had innuendo AND pineapple slapstick AND precognition oh my!


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

That Balama's going to be a fun NPC.  

As for the next's day's activity, Theon will purchase good meals for both evening meals (1gp) and common meals for both morning meals and the noon meal (9sp).
He will then spend 100gp on two vials of antitoxin (knowing what is likely to show up in jungles) and 50gp on a potion of cure light wounds (assuming they can be found).
Total
200gp-4-1-100-50-9sp=44 gp 1 sp added to character sheet.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 5, 2007)

The meal prices given are for a day's worth of meals so feel free to give yourself equivalent money back. Unless you want to be in the great tradition of feckless spending heros such as Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser. All those things should be available; I'll write a short rp of your shopping trip once we have all other requests)

Items up to 2000gp value can be purchased in Coral Bay (it's full of merchants after all) with DM discretion.

The following are available from the alchemy list (other items on that list are deemed not to exist):

Acid 
Alchemists' Fire
Antitoxin
Holy Water
Smokestick (I just like the idea of them for some reason!)


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 5, 2007)

Artemis will purchase one anti-toxin.
As for the time spent between now and boarding, he'll spend 30gp in lavish extravagance. Adventurers should entertain themselves to the fullest for tomorrow they really might die.

Total spending: 80gp.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL - Looks like Day 2 is going to be a fun one to write up.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't have any materials here, so it's hard to track spendy...

Anemone will, however, mooch off Artemis' party as long as she can without spending her own money. 

Will update tonight...no time to check sheet and SRD at work.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone else buying anything or doing something else? I'm going to write up a little bit of Theon's shopping trip a bit later.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2007)

Wait, yes.

Hee.

I want scrolls.

If there's a temple to Nimea in town, Anemone will head on over and buy scrolls. I want a scroll of Lesser Restoration, and two scrolls of Cure Light Wounds. That blows the 200, if I'm not mistaken. She'll spend some of her own cash to buy cases for each of them too. Can't have humidity spoiling them now.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 6, 2007)

OK, you can do that. Write-up to follow... and tis done (in appropriately odd style) 

You can cross the cash off and add the loot, er I mean scrolls.

Anyone else for business?


----------



## Wik (Dec 7, 2007)

Zariv will hold onto the 200 PP for now.  (I assume 200 PP translates to 2000 GP, as per usual rules, right?)


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 7, 2007)

Wik said:
			
		

> Zariv will hold onto the 200 PP for now.  (I assume 200 PP translates to 2000 GP, as per usual rules, right?)




Yes. But we only got 200gp in as 20pp each (for now).


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 7, 2007)

Haha, yes it certainly was 200gp each. In platinum, thus 20pp. She was giving the group 1000gp in advance. You'll then get 1000 as a group when you return to port, and a further 2000 as a group if she has the Rain Tiger.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 7, 2007)

Won't be post untill Saturday night.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 7, 2007)

OK, thanks!

Spellcasters (which would be everyone bar Artemis!  ) please make sure you've purchased a spell component pouch as well as any expensive material components. Please add these and any other purchases (as well as Balama's money if you have it still) to your sheets. I don't fancy a repeat of the funk a player got into when I pointed out that Identify needed wine and a pearl and that he had bought neither! 

Also please separate what you'll be taking with you from anything you leave behind in Coral Bay (you could for example rent a room for two weeks and lock the stuff up there).


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> OK, thanks!
> 
> Spellcasters (which would be everyone bar Artemis!  ) please make sure you've purchased a spell component pouch.



Oops.  Good call.  Thank you!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 8, 2007)

@Redclaw - no problem 

The game thread is making me laugh like a drain - Zirov's familiar; "Bird" - Anemone; and Artemis still being drunk!


----------



## Zurai (Dec 8, 2007)

Artemis is a hoot. I'm enjoying reading along.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Artemis kisses his fingers and streches his hands out to you, again again. "Why, thank you. Oh thank you".  (He would bow too, if not for the risk of falling right now).


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

@Shayuri - when you have the chance, could you add the scrolls and details of the healing belt to the sheet in the RG thread. Cheers!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2007)

Yar! That and the component pouch. Will do! Cain't go widdout mah witchbag!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

Witchbag is a much better name for it! Like it!

@Redclaw - don't know how I missed this, but... what are Theon's hitpoints?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 11, 2007)

Indo is a big hit with the adventurers I see. 

He does have a winning personality.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 12, 2007)

Just a note about XP (yes, I'd like to total it up as we go along). I'm going to try a system that the DM uses in another PbP game I'm in.

Encounter XP - standard

Roleplaying XP - (ongoing) 50XP x Character Level per week of real time. 

Story XP - 100-200XP x Character Level for each "part" of the adventure completed (some parts are longer than others)

This is working really well in that group, so I thought I'd give it a try. Any thoughts?


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree. Since PbP is so much slower, making level advancement far too slow. It would take probably about 6 months to make one level (I'm guessing). Players could get easily bored and leave just because of this alone - a pity for good campaigns (such as this one so far).


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

I always think of Blackwing from OOTS whenever anyone has a raven familiar... 

Have put XP for the last two weeks in the RG.

Combat! Now here's my proposal for how to run it, gleaned again from another PbP. To speed play, I'll do all the initiative rolls. And then run down through everyone in order and prompt you for posting e.g.

- Demon 1 (initiative result)
Artemis (initiative result)
Demon 2 (initiative result)
Anemone (initiative result)
Balama (initiative result)
Esteban (initiative result)
Zariv (initiative result)
Theon (initiative result)

The first demon draws its acidic blade and slashes at Esteban narrowly missing him. It snarls in fury.

OOC: Invisible Castle link. Artemis next.

Map (if necessary)

- Artemis then posts with a flavour description and an OOC rule description.

- My next post resolves that etc etc

Does that seem workable? It makes combat quite structured and allows people to react to situations (useful with lots of powers and abilities in play)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm now taking bets on whether it's the people on the boat or the scouting party that gets attacked.  20gp minimum, even odds.

Also, I like that combat system


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 16, 2007)

On a further note, I'll be using 3.0 cover/concealment rules, and 3.0 face/reach rules.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

Mind reminding those of us who doubt their ability to dig our their old 3.0 sourcebooks of said rules?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 17, 2007)

[sblock=long rules stuff about COVER AND CONCEALMENT]
Depending on the situation, a character may gain bonuses or suffer penalties due to cover. The DM judges what bonuses and penalties apply. 

Cover
Cover provides a bonus to a character's AC. The more cover a character has, the bigger the bonus. 

Table: Cover 
Degree of	Cover AC      Cover Reflex
Cover	            Bonus          Save Bonus
---------	--------------------
1/4		+2                  +1
1/2		+4                  +2
3/4		+7                  +3
9/10		+10                +4*
Total		                       -
*Half damage if save is failed; no damage if successful.

Cover and Attacks of Opportunity
An attacker can't execute an attack of opportunity against a character with one-half or better cover. 

Cover and Reach Weapons
If a character is using a reach weapon, another character standing between the attacker and the target provides cover to the target. Generally, if both of the other characters are the same size, the one furthest from the attacker has one-half cover (+4 AC). 

Degree of Cover
Cover is assessed in subjective measurements of how much protection it offers a character. The DM determines the value of cover. 

Cover Reflex Save Bonus
Add this bonus to Reflex saves against attacks that affect an area. For nine-tenths cover, a character also effectively has improved evasion. These bonuses, however, only apply to attacks that originate or spread out from a point on the other side of the cover. 

Striking the Cover Instead of a Missed Target
If it ever becomes important to know whether the cover was actually struck by an incoming attack that misses the intended target, the DM should determine if the attack roll would have hit the protected target without the cover. If the attack roll falls within a range low enough to miss the target with cover but high enough to strike the target if there had been no cover, the object used for cover was struck. This can be particularly important to know in cases where a character uses another character as cover. In such a case, if the cover is struck and the attack roll exceeds the AC of the covering character, the covering character takes the damage intended for the target. 
If the covering character has a Dexterity bonus to AC or a dodge bonus, and this bonus keeps the covering character from being hit, then the original target is hit instead. The covering character has dodged out of the way and didn't provide cover after all. A covering character can choose not to apply his Dexterity bonus to AC and/or his dodge bonus, if his intent is to try to take the damage in order to keep the covered character from being hit. 

Concealment
Concealment includes all circumstances where nothing physically blocks a blow or shot but where something interferes with an attacker's accuracy. 

Concealment	Example						Miss Chance
-----------	-------						-----------
One-Quarter	Light fog; moderate darkness; light foliage	10%
One-Half	Dense fog at 5ft.				20%
Three-quarters	Dense foliage					30%
Nine-tenths	Near total darkness				40%
Total		Attacker blind; target invisible;
		total darkness; dense fog at 10 ft.		50%
Concealment is subjectively measured as to how well concealed the defender is. Concealment always depends on the point of view of the attacker. 

Concealment Miss Chance
Concealment gives the subject of a successful attack a chance that the attacker missed because of the concealment. If the attacker hits, the defender must make a miss chance percentile roll to avoid being struck. When multiple concealment conditions apply to a defender, use the one that would produce the highest miss chance. Do not add the miss chances together.[/sblock]

Oh, and face/reach rules mean that creatures can occupy irregular shapes. So horses for example take up 1x2 squares rather than a massive 10ft by 10ft area.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 21, 2007)

I never expected Anemone to be such a fashonista! She's showing Balama up.  Not that Balama would notice now she's in "captain" frame of mind.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 21, 2007)

Could everyone give me a brief outline of what their character would do over a typical day on board ship?

e.g.

morning - stroll on deck, swim
afternoon - siesta, write journal
evening - help with supplies, pick nose

etc etc


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2007)

Hee. It amuses me. I hardly ever pay attention to my character's wardrobe. I mentally stick "adventurer garb" on them and leave it at that. For some reason, Anemone seems to demand more. Ironic, since of my new batch, I would have thought Erin would be the clothes-minded one. But she's happy with her silk scarf thingy.

Ah well. Let's see. 

Morning - Sunrise watch and prayers. Meditations and offerings to Nimea.
Afternoon - Crew shift...anything from rigging, to deckhand to bilges. Whatever captain says.
Evening - Relaxation...talk with crew to take their prayers and offerings (also serves as a sort of confessor/counselor for those of appropriate faith)...if there is partying down to do, now's the time.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 22, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

Artemis - schedule!?! Not in the same sentence please. And he definitely does little to help on board - unless complaining counts (if he wanted a real job he wouldn't be an adventurer).
Sparring with Theon sounds like a good way to put away some of the boredom. As well as taking an occasional swim. Any opportunity to leave the ship - well let's just say he's the first to leave.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

Esteban divides his time pretty equally between practicing his fencing, playing the violin, and reading in the sun.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 28, 2007)

Just to warn people that after 6th Jan my posting will be erratic to non-existant, as I'm moving and don't have a permanent place to live yet! Eek!


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 1, 2008)

Bad news: My wife is having a lot of early contractions and still has 9 weeks to go before the pop.
My house-chores have tripled since my wife does at least twice as much as I do (probably 20 times is more like it), and is now on a bed leave hiatus. 
I have to relinquish my favourite past time, or at least put it on the slow burner for now. I’m currently in 3 active game threads, and I plan on going down to 1 – the first one that I joined, a one-shot game, which will hopefully end before the birth.
I hope everyone you all have plenty of fun without me, but sob sob, mommy duty calls. I’m sure it’s gonna be as much fun, not.
Keep rolling,
Wysiwyg.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 1, 2008)

OK, good luck with it all! I'll NPC Artemis for as long as needed.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 5, 2008)

I shall be away from ready access to teh interwebs, so updates for the next two weeks or so will be sporadic at best.

Is everyone enjoying the game so far, by the way?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 30, 2008)

OK, bit longer than expected!

Who is still around and interested?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2008)

i am still around and interested, but i have some new time constraints that have occured (i found another game, sorry) i do read your thread when i am on line, though!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 30, 2008)

Cool, thanks; it was primarily aimed at getting the existing players back in but we do need someone to run Artemis.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm still here!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2008)

Still here. I might be stilted and awkward at first, but if the game goes on, I can recover.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm still here, and Theon is ready to keep sailing.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome, so we need Wik and someone to take over Captain Jack Sparrow er I mean Artemis (Scott DeWar)?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2008)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Awesome, so we need Wik and someone to take over Captain Jack Sparrow er I mean Artemis (Scott DeWar)?



 give me 'till friday morning to see how my time schedual is going.

edit: is the pc (Artamas) in the rogue's gallery?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2008)

I am sorry... I know it is past friday, but i needed a few days to consider...i am regretfully declining your most gracious invatation to join the grand adventure...and i mean every complament i wrote.

in all honesty, i am about to drop out of another thread that i have barely started as well. pleas enjoy this game all, it is a great concept and i would have enjoyed playing in it as _*Captain*_ Jack Sparrow, but i feel it is not ment to be.

Scott DeWar,
imbiber of Dewar's Scotch


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 4, 2008)

No problem! Thanks for reading and glad that others are enjoying it! I'll continue to NPC Artemis until we get a volunteer.

Anyone?


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 4, 2008)

"Ho ladies. How 'bout captain Jack himself." 
Now how do I find the thread (enworld doesn't let me see my trhreads)?

OOC: The big day is scheduled for next week monday, when my wife will be gone for 3 whole days leaving me stranded to take care of the two little one; have mercy on my soul. Let me at least try from now till then.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2008)

that means that everyone needs to keep up the pace so i can continue enjoying reading the story as it unfolds!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, it should be round about page 2 on Playing the Game, as I updated yesterday.

Hope all is well!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2008)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Well, it should be round about page 2 on Playing the Game, as I updated yesterday.
> 
> Hope all is well!




all is well, i am just trying to _keep_ things well.


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2008)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> No problem! Thanks for reading and glad that others are enjoying it! I'll continue to NPC Artemis until we get a volunteer.
> 
> Anyone?



Do you have a victim  err  volunteer yet?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 6, 2008)

We have the original player back for a while


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 13, 2008)

Ba-bumpity-bump.

Sorry to schooch in and take a PC's turn but it does help to keep things moving.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 13, 2008)

By the way, Lorthanoth, I'm using a standard action to cast True Strike and a move action to get to Theon (the spell lasts until the end of next round or until triggered).  So if Theon drops his bow at the end of his turn, on my _next_ turn I'll pick it up (move action) and fire.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 14, 2008)

Aha, got you - I shall correct it. Cheers!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 16, 2008)

Who's still around for this? I know the wee Mac Feegle is, as are wysiwyg and Redclaw. Shayuri? Wik?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes...I am.

Sorry, I was in Chicago yesterday and most of Friday.

Just got back tonight. I'll update.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 18, 2008)

No worries; I've been feeling ill this week so maybe some rattiness was coming out - apologies!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

Mew...I can understand why.

Given that I didn't warn you, I spose I don't mind that you posted for me...and in fact I apologize for the oversight.

But it is troubling how often you've had to do that for PC's.

Maybe we should move past the river battle? It seems kind of...I don't know...extraneous? I mean, we can all barely hit each other. We can't loot 'em if we win. They can't capture us or take anything if they win. Not to mention it seems like after a few rounds we'd have gone past, and the battle would be over regardless.

It feels kind of 'random encountery' to me...which is usually less interesting than a planned, plot-relevant enounter. Maybe that's part of the problem...I dunno.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 20, 2008)

Could be, could be - the thought had occured. Your side is doing well now, so you should finish it this round. I'll rethink future ones - it is a bit of an odd setpiece encounter.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 21, 2008)

Wik - you're up.

I promise this will be the last round of this combat. Perhaps I should rethink the whole combat round thing, it hasn't worked as well as I'd hoped.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 21, 2008)

I understand what you were going for, as I'm running my own game.  It gets to feel like too much when everyone declares an action before combat starts and then the DM has to wade through it and interpret things based on changes, etc.  However there's really something to be said for being able to end a round of combat in a day, rather than a week.

I'm fine with whatever you decide to do, but what I'm finding to work is having everyone post intentions for the round, then stopping it in the middle if necessary due to a significant change in the situation.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep, that's what I've come round to. Declarations of actions and then adjudication it is.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 23, 2008)

We seem to be missing Wik...


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 5, 2008)

Sincere apologies for the delay in this - work has been rather hectic of late (directing 3 plays! eek)

Who's on first watch?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 23, 2008)

*Superfluous apostrophe*

Sorry for this stagnating. Work in combo with running a game in rl have taken their toll. That and mulling over how to handle the rest of the adventure, which is very combat heavy in parts.

I understand if people want to drop the game given its recent patchy status. If you're still interested, great. If not, then it's understandable.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm still here.  It sounds like an interesting storyline, so I'm game for sticking with it for a while.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess my question is do YOU want to keep going, Lorth? I mean, not just 'do you mind,' but more...are you excited about it? Is it fun? Do you catch yourself thinking things like, "Aw man, I have to make those NPC's..." or is it more, "Man, if I could JUST GET SOME TIME to finish those NPC's because I really want to do this!"

I just know that usually when a game I'm running starts to flag, it has a lot to do with the game becoming tiresome to run instead of fun. But it's important that you be enjoying yourself too!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 23, 2008)

It's the latter definitely - there are some funky opponents in this and I do like writing Balama.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 2, 2008)

So here I am!  But... What's this game about?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, it is/was about swashbucklers going in search of a fabled jewel in jungle ruins...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2008)

keep it as 'is'! i am sure there is just a lull due to academic needs or something like that!!

it is a great story thus far and i am enjoying it greatly. the crew works well together.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Apr 4, 2008)

I think I shall have to resign myself to burying this. I have contemplated starting again using the Conan rules but I need to think some more about it.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2008)

Mew!

Well, you gave it a good shot. Sorry that it didn't work out. It happens to a lot of PBP's...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOO this was a great story running here!


----------

